# White spruce burls



## sprucegum (Oct 13, 2013)

Do any of you use white spruce burls? I ask because I have a few trees on my property that are pretty well loaded with them and I have seen thousands of them in the woods over the years. I have seen small areas in the woods where every tree is loaded with them, usually in areas where forest is taking over no longer used farm land. Inevitably most of them end up in the pulpwood pile.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 13, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Do any of you use white spruce burls? I ask because I have a few trees on my property that are pretty well loaded with them and I have seen thousands of them in the woods over the years. I have seen small areas in the woods where every tree is loaded with them, usually in areas where forest is taking over no longer used farm land. Inevitably most of them end up in the pulpwood pile.



Never tried one. Do you have one cracked open ?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 13, 2013)

Yea, let's see what one looks like. I'm game to try one.


----------



## Tim Carter (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, I've turned a number of them. Most of them have been dyed with multiple colors to bring out the grain in the burl. I'd be interested in buying some. attached is a pic of one I turned some time ago.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm interested... I don't think I've ever turned it, but me likey burl!

BTW, shouldn't that emoticon of a tree hugger have an actual burl on the tree?


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 13, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you use white spruce burls? I ask because I have a few trees on my property that are pretty well loaded with them and I have seen thousands of them in the woods over the years. I have seen small areas in the woods where every tree is loaded with them, usually in areas where forest is taking over no longer used farm land. Inevitably most of them end up in the pulpwood pile.
> ...



Heck I have not even cut one off a tree yet, I just noticed a few when I was walking around yesterday. I will take a saw next time. I saw a place beside the road earlier this summer where the power company had been trimming trees that the brush piles were loaded with them. I suppose they have long since been chipped. They certainly are not rare, like I said before they seem to grow in bunches you could look at a thousand trees and not find one or you could find a hundred trees with a burl on every limb.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 13, 2013)

By all means, crack one open and lets see what we get ! I agree with Doc, me likey burls to!


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 13, 2013)

Im definitely interested in some. I love turning wood so that means I love burls.....lool


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 13, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Im definitely interested in some. I love turning wood so that means I love burls.....lool


Looks like I need to go burl hunting, I had no idea anyone would actually want one.:dash2:


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 13, 2013)

here is a spruce burl I turned for Chuck (windyridgebowman)..... I loved turning it ......

[attachment=32630]

[attachment=32632]


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 13, 2013)

Having never turned Spruce(of any kind), I wondering about tear-out....is it problematic in this area?

I love the idea of using multiple dyes. Seems the spruce I have worked with(2x4s in my walls), it seems to need just a little help in the color department. But if I were to have maybe a few 3/4" thick pieces that were say 10in by 10in, I'd make some really nice RingMaster bowls.......just saying.



Scott (super burls are super) B


----------



## justturnin (Oct 14, 2013)

I would surely be interested in trying to cast some White Spruce.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 14, 2013)

tear out was a pain for me until I used carbide on the spruce..... and heavy bonded sanding sealer to lock the fibers together before sanding...... after that it wasn't so bad...... I have to other half of the burl that will be going to an art gallery soon..... I did some custom carving on it ..... once finished Ill be posting pics for sure.


----------

